

[Idea MVP] Marketplace to have your idea's software mvp built - hydralist

think of it as odesk&#x2F;elance but the only jobs are mvps for peoples ideas. full suite, or basic code to  give back to user so they can validate their idea potentially.<p>Just wondering if i could get some feedback. I figure some folks have ideas but either technically are strained or limited to build a good mvp to test out.<p>thanks
======
shrikar
check this out [https://assemblymade.com/](https://assemblymade.com/)

